

The Real Reason Girls Don't Like to Code - hasheagle
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/lisa-abeyta/the-real-reason-girls-don_b_6223748.html

======
CmonDev
_" The demand is high and growing rapidly"_ \- where is this lie coming from?
Salaries are not growing, unlike e.g. property prices.

~~~
hasheagle
Well, the "demand is high" part is true compared to any other professions, no?

~~~
CmonDev
There is a weird difference in the mindset:

"We want to hire a professional for $50k but we cannot, there is probably not
enough of them for everyone, let's complain and wait."

vs

"I want to buy a good townhouse in a good neighborhood for $100k but I cannot,
I guess I need to save more money or consider something of less quality."

If something is not available for the price you are suggesting, it doesn't
mean it's not available at all (e.g. due to demand). Simply accept the reality
and the market price.

------
collyw
I thought it was that sexist shirt from the comet landing mission that put
them all off.

------
n0body
i don't know what a STEM is, and i don't care enough to find out. so i stopped
reading.

~~~
sokoloff
It is quite literally the first Google result when searching "STEM". Probably
would have taken less time to find out what it meant than to proclaim you
didn't care enough to find out.

